# Wednsday December 6th Chat 8:00pm EST



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Chats Tonight, be there or be well, not there.

Tonights topics will be...

What steal did you get shopping/Ebaying this week.
What the 2007 chat cars should be ( they take that long)
Update on Boss' Brille Mobile slot car track project.
Casting updates


And Hanks Guests will be..... Boss! Joez! RR and the sarcastic, sardonic ramblings of Coach. With Special Apperances by TJ, Splitposter, Volvo and the occasional guy trying to hawk his wares then leaving! ( My favorite part.. the leaving) Maybe a surprize visit from some Diecast guys or a Invasion of the Sci-fi guys as they beam through our planet....All are welcome! No one is ignored or leaves unscathed and damaged for life...


:tongue:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Chats Tonight, be there or be well, not there.


.......................or square.

I may swing by for some of the madcap hijinks.I'll be the guy wearing his underwear over his pants and screaming "who ordered the veal".

I dont get home until 9est,but I will make it a point to try to stop by.

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will join y'all between 8-9 tonight Dave. Have to make a couple of stops on the way home from the office and may have dinner out as well. 


Mike, 
9 EST is just about the time things start warming up, come on by. 

Later all! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, I am waitin' on ya'all right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great to hear you'll be joining us, Mike!

Now all we need to do is convince some of the other regulars...

How about it, Park, Noddaz, Tjet Jim, Va.Bch Rog, Zanza, and the rest of you slackers?  

Why not give it a whirl--you may just have a great time!  

As Coach pointed out, we seem to always have an unexpected guest...

Some factoids:

The DC chat has 25+ folks who show regularly--sometimes a lot more than that-

The Space guys have approx 10-15 each chat- everytime-

We've had as many as 10-15 ourselves-

We've been over-ridden by as many as 10 Dc guys  
(We drove right over them- while all they could do is watch--stationary (but looking good...! )

We've been invaded by as many as 10 space-men  
(But our photon torpedoes held them at bay )

We've never had any probs' with anyone in the chat sessions-

We wecome one and all!

Please pay us a visit--if you find the time  
(I'll be in right after supper-)

Cheers..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I wish I could join in the fun but 21:00 EST is a bit late for me.
Tell us more about your track Boss.


----------

